# Oak Island NC Need help with ID on 2 saltwater fish



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

Caught some speckeled trout and a bunch of flounders but i dont know what these 2 little guys are???????


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The first is a small bluefish. Watch the teeth on those critters as they are nasty and aggressive. They get much larger. The second I am not sure about.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe an Oyster Toadfish??? Agree on the small Bluefish.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

that picture looks just like the fish. thank you very much!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

lotsa blue fish in the carolinas and that is an oyster toadfish or as some call them Oyster Dogs. Friend of mine have a right of passage in their family about catching and landing one of those. Ugly.


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

Second picture is a Sea Robin?


----------



## Finman1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Curious what you used and how you rigged your bait? I'm going to fish in Delaware this summer and was wondering what works. I'm going to try a pier and surf near Rehoboth Beach.


----------

